# Not Help, Whos the owner?(Busted)



## bwkmid (Mar 29, 2007)

lol on the tittle..just wanted to get people to view it. I am graphic an webdesigner if the owner actually watches the webiste PM me or email me at - [email protected] , i would love to do some graphic or web work on this forum. Since the logo is pretty plain, and its such a great site. :d Make the appearence fit the community


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 29, 2007)

your looking for rollitup he owns the site


----------



## MightyBuddha (Mar 29, 2007)

I like the logo!


----------



## smkpt (Mar 29, 2007)

ya i thought the logo was pretty cool, lol


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 29, 2007)

Perhaps you should make a couple of different logos and post them here?
By the way, it's a nice change to see a new member offering to help build the site, rather than 
trying to steal people away to start a new (pot)web site.
Peace


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 30, 2007)

hi welcome to our humble abode


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 30, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> Perhaps you should make a couple of different logos and post them here?
> By the way, it's a nice change to see a new member offering to help build the site, rather than
> trying to steal people away to start a new (pot)web site.
> Peace


I will design acouple tonight and post them here, I also like the logo but im a graphic freak i just think it could be better


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 30, 2007)

Let me see what you got.... I can always u another graphics designer.


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 30, 2007)

these two arent my best work, at all...i kidna bored was going to wait till i smoked thats when my creativity comes out lol.

but the second one is crappy to me i am more of a tech geek. 


here is some examples of my tech design

http://fuller2.com/empirerl4.gif

http://fuller2.com/ddrot8.gif


----------



## k-town (Mar 30, 2007)

I Like How That Hand Bust Out That Seed That's Kinda Cool!!!


----------



## smkpt (Mar 30, 2007)

ya i like that hand coming out of the seed to but i think it would be a bad idea to be advertising LEARN HOW TO GROW MARIJUANA HERE, just because isnt that why overgrow or some web site got taken out because of all the growing info, or somthing like that?


----------



## k-town (Mar 30, 2007)

I'M NOT SURE WHY OVERGROW GOT SHUT DOWN, TO TELL THE TRUTH THE ONLY WAY I FOUND THIS SITE IS TYPING IN SOME SHIT THAT I REALLY DIDN'T THINK WAS GOING TO WORK ANYWAY! AND WHEN IT DID GO TO THIS PLACE AND I STARTED LOOKING AROUND I WAS PRETTY BLOWN AWAY THAT SITES LIKE THIS ARE ON THE WEB(fuckin happy about it though) AND PRETTY MUCH THAT'S WHEN I MADE MY MIND THAT I WAS GOING TO GROW!!

CLASSIC FAIRYTALE STORY HUH?


----------



## k-town (Mar 30, 2007)

YEA BUT I AGREE ANYTHING THAT WILL PUT ROLLITUP IN RISK OF SHUTTING DOWN SHOULD NOT BE HERE!!(because i would be super-pissed)


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah, i dont think having a website about weed is illegal, its for educational purposes. The owner i guess posted here. You should have a disclaimer incase anyone wants to try to get it shut down. As long as no one has there personal info on the website shouldnt be a problem? Theres tons of seed websites out that havent been shutdown. I would think they would be first to go. This site is just to educate about growing and shit lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2007)

when i google marijuana growing forums rollitup comes up as the 6th listing.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 30, 2007)

fdd do a google for growing marijuana #1


----------



## smkpt (Mar 30, 2007)

lol well dam that kinda sucks


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 30, 2007)

rollitup > you have any messenger?


----------



## ismokelightgreen (Mar 30, 2007)

I really like those tech designs, are they for a cms system? i also like the first logo's font and the seed standing on top of it


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2007)

rollitup said:


> fdd do a google for growing marijuana #1


 

you rock on top my friend. woo hoo.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey bw do you have a company site or anything. Im always looking for a good reasonable graphics guy to do cd covers and posters and flyer layouts.PM me if you do


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 30, 2007)

Pmed........


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 16, 2009)

talk about an old thread


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 16, 2009)

you're the only one talking bud.


----------

